# Pot bellied pigs raised for meat



## Astrid (Nov 13, 2010)

I have read several threads about using pbp for meat. I have been looking online for a farm that raises them the "normal" way... outside like farm animals, not inside like pets. I am leery about buying a recycled pet and putting it outside and butchering it. Mostly because I know that there would be "behavior" problems and dietary issues. 
Does anyone have a particular farm that they know raises these pigs for the meat market? Since we have moved, we have a few acres, but not enough to raised full sized hogs.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

There's meat PBP breeders all over the country, they're just difficult to find. They want to avoid the flack from those who have the pigs for pets.

I've found a breeder here in AZ and got my breeders.

There's one fella online and his family have raised PBPs for meat for years. He even has his received hate mail on his site.

http://www.windridgefarm.us/

There's a few breeders listed.


----------



## Astrid (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks Rogo. I appreciate the info. You're right, every "breeder" of pbp has little cutesie dresses and things on their pigs. One even has pigs about twice the size of a coffee mug!! Not really what I'm looking for.


----------



## Astrid (Nov 13, 2010)

Just tried the link and it doesn't work.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

It would be helpful to know where you live. our potbellies are always outside.


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

just because the pet breeders keep them inside and act like they are toys and all that other crazy stuff doesnt mean you cant put these same "pets" in a pen outside and feed them right for a while and then eat them, just dont tell anyone what your planning on doing, play along with their delusions of insanity untill you get the pigs home then do what you originally planned, 
the tiny ones are just baby under fed pigletts they will grow if fed and cared for right,


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

Who ever buys that the Vietnamese folks ever had those for pets, I have some ocean front property in Oklahoma I need to sell, cheap. They bred the pigs because they are small and pack lots of meat, and grow pretty quickly. Those pet people need to step back and remember what they are really for. I bet since the craze has ended allot of pet people couldnt sell litter and sold them knowing they where going for meat but just didnt want to hear it.


----------



## Apryl in ND (Jan 31, 2010)

Does anybody know about their meat? How much lard do they have and how is the meat any different. Do they grow slower than conventional pigs?

I was at an alternative livestock auction last spring and was talking to somebody about potbelly meat and how I wanted to buy the potbellies that were being sold and raise them up to butcher. This lady in front of me turns around and says in a very unfriendly manner "They wouldn't be any good to eat, they're all fat". She outbid me, and everybody else, on the pigs I'm positive because she knew I wanted to eat them! She ended up paying almost $300 for two baby potbellies. Some people.


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

lol wow she got some pretty expencive bacon there, yes they are a fattyer type pig but its still pork just in smaller packages, nothing wrong with it,


----------



## Astrid (Nov 13, 2010)

We are in SE Alaska. We are looking for "breeding stock" and a couple we could put in the freezer. I want extra lard since I make soap. I also am of the mind that all the "vegetable oils" we eat these days are just another big business selling act. I have read and read about how the artificially pressed oils are contributing to heart disease (contrary to popular opinion) and that our bodies are more accustomed to dealing with more natural products such as butter and animal fats. Hence the pot bellies. We have a few acres... enough to pasture 3-4 pbp. Our temps rarely drop below freezing and we occasionally have snow, but not the whole winter. We have had pigs before when we lived in other states and don't want to cage in large pigs without enough room to roam.


----------



## Astrid (Nov 13, 2010)

We would go to Washington or the surrounding states to pick up...


----------



## Firefly (Dec 7, 2005)

I kept two large pigs inside two strands of electric tape. How would I confine PB's? They could scoot right under it, but if it were much lower the grass would short it out. Regular fencing is very expensive and I don't want to keep them in a pen. The other pigs had ~1000 sq ft of meadow and trees; they were very happy and I'd like to keep the new ones in the same spot if possible. I am really hoping to get a couple soon but need to solve this problem.


----------



## Astrid (Nov 13, 2010)

We made a fence around our garden area out of "pig panels" which were cattle panels with the lower stringers closer together so the little porkers couldn't scoot out in between the wire. We then put electric on the outside of that. A little overkill I guess, but we had stray dogs running around and little pigs. When the pigs got bigger the electric wasn't needed. We made a pig hut that was raised off the ground which they could get in out of the weather if they wanted to. We will likely do the same thing with the pbp.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Our boar is on pasture except for winter, when he goes to a pen with a nice house. The pasture has field fencing around it. He manages to sneak through any little gaps around gates, etc. He is 3-4 years old and might weigh 80. His wife was a big fat thing, especially after her litter. Probably around 120 on the same small frame. Then one day she woke up dead with no warning.


----------



## Firefly (Dec 7, 2005)

I suppose it could be done the other way around, but could you possibly breed a PB female with a large male? Or is there AI available for PB's? I've located some girls but uncut males are nearly impossible to find. The Windridge link is dead...anyone in New England?


----------



## Illini (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi, folks.

This link for Wind Ridge Farm

http://www.windridgefarm.us/index.htm

is working for me.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

Only in the U.S. are PBPs pets. In every other country they're a meal on the hoof.

What's nice about them not being considered as livestock is you can have them in places that don't allow hogs.

The pet PBP is a lard pig. The PBP treated/fed like a pig should be is a bacon pig. You have to add fat when making hamburgers since they're so lean. Mine roam free with my other critters, so get plenty of exercise. I keep an area loaded with Bermuda hay for the pigs to eat and burrow in in the winter to keep warm.

If you go to the posted site and click "Potbelly Pigs," you'll have all your questions answered. They've raised PBPs for meat for years.


----------



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

I raise 'em... I let them live for too long this time and now have 6 to butcher.

Even if it's boar, I just grind to sausage and heavily season. Nuthin' better'n Hot Italian sausage made into lasagne... wonderful. The boars tend to be very very very lean (they're 'busy' all the time if you know what I mean...)

The sow meat isn't strong at all.

I get quite a bit of fat off the sows, depending how I raise them. I make soap as well so it works out. 

I skin them so I don't worry about scalding. The skin is pretty thick anyway. Boars have boar-shields (like a thick carapace) over the shoulders and heart area (to guard from fights with other boars) so that is thrown out. 

I've made some very passable bacon from the jowls and sides. I don't have a bandsaw right now, so I just strip the loins out, cut the ribs to make bbq, and boil the bones for any bits of meat still left - make scrapple, season and freeze, whatever.

From shot to ready to chill? 2-4 hours each pig. BY MYSELF. No forklifts, no tractors, just a come-along (or chainfall), gambrel and meatsaw (for the head). I like them!

If they're a bit fatty, that's just as well since I fine grind the sausage and mix with venison for meatballs, stews, etc. Wonderful. Simply wonderful. 

And if she paid $300 for two Asian Heirloom Hogs (AHH or PotBelly pigs), the grower must be jazzed as all get out. 

I 'find' them fairly regularly for free or reduced cost after they try to sell them and can't.

Yes, they'll mix with regular pigs. I currently have a AHH that I think is half Tamworth. Long nose, deep flat side, small hams. 

Yes, they're fine in the winter but I've decided that with my AHH cross I need to not breed her for winter babies. It was brutal here in Indiana and she didn't do well with her brood. I lost them all. So I'm keeping the boar away from September through December. 

Other than that? One group I kept with their house just with dirt, one with straw, one with a mix. All three 'experiments' resulted in pigs that were fine. But they need at least one other pig to pile up with to keep warm.


----------



## Firefly (Dec 7, 2005)

Illini, thanks for the link. The nearest breeder on there is >900 miles from me, sigh. I'm still wondering whether a gilt or sow could be bred with a larger breed of pig, and how large could it be? Gailann, which side of your cross is Tamworth, mom or dad?


----------



## Firefly (Dec 7, 2005)

I was just reading up on butchering through the Wind Ridge link. If I don't have a gun (a permit is very involved and expensive), how can I kill them quickly, humanely, painlessly as possible?


----------



## Firefly (Dec 7, 2005)

I have found a female that is "probably" pregnant. How would I tell whether she really is? How hard would it be for her to be moved at this time? I wouldn't want the stress to cause a miscarriage or piglet eating! I have a hutch that's about 1.5'x2.5', about 1.5' high. Would that be big enough?


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

=== If I don't have a gun (a permit is very involved and expensive), how can I kill them quickly, humanely, painlessly as possible? ===


Move to Arizona. No permit or license needed for guns -- open carry or concealed.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

=== I have a hutch that's about 1.5'x2.5', about 1.5' high. Would that be big enough? ===


Mama needs enough room to get exercise (makes birthing easier) and a large enough area that she won't roll over and kill her babies.


----------



## Steve L. (Feb 23, 2004)

Firefly said:


> I was just reading up on butchering through the Wind Ridge link. If I don't have a gun (a permit is very involved and expensive), how can I kill them quickly, humanely, painlessly as possible?


 I thought that Vermont had no permit requirements. You shouldn't need a permit for a rifle, anyway. Is this some kind of local permit?

If I had to kill a pig without a gun, I'd stun it with a club, and then stick it. The old timers just stuck them.


By the way, I'm raising some pbps, myself. I'm in the market for a boar.


----------



## Firefly (Dec 7, 2005)

Steve L. said:


> I thought that Vermont had no permit requirements. You shouldn't need a permit for a rifle, anyway. Is this some kind of local permit?
> 
> If I had to kill a pig without a gun, I'd stun it with a club, and then stick it. The old timers just stuck them.
> 
> ...


I don't know about VT's requirements, but I'm in MA where you have to attend classes first. I've learned that a friend has a gun but he's nervous about my neighbors' reaction to hearing it. 

Someone told me that even very young PB's are unfazed by clubbing. Without a gun she'd have to stick them. I would be EXTREMELY uncomfortable attempting this!


----------



## blaineiac (Jan 10, 2010)

I haven't seen it done personally, but i've heard many people say to stun the hog with a ball peen hammer (same placement as a shot) and stick. If you're quick enough, there shouldn't be a problem. a .22 doesn't kill the hog, The bleed out while the heart is still pumping takes it's life. All the .22 does is hold them still for a stickin'. I'm not saying that the animal wouldn't die from the shot eventually, but it is a method of immobilization. A hammer would do the trick. BTW I like that my neighbors know that I use guns. Move from the city for the peace and quiet... Welcome to the neighborhood.


----------



## Steve L. (Feb 23, 2004)

Firefly said:


> I don't know about VT's requirements, but I'm in MA where you have to attend classes first. I've learned that a friend has a gun but he's nervous about my neighbors' reaction to hearing it.


 I just googled MA firearm laws. Wow! I'm glad I don't have to live there!



> Someone told me that even very young PB's are unfazed by clubbing. Without a gun she'd have to stick them. I would be EXTREMELY uncomfortable attempting this!


 Well, I've never had to do it, but it's hard to believe it won't work. Maybe next time I butcher I'll give it a try.


----------



## sherekin1261 (Mar 17, 2004)

I am interested in learning more about this. How much meat do you get off of a potbelly?
We raised full sized hogs last year and frankly we were appalled by how much fat there was in the meat YUCK 
Is there a trick to feeding them for leaner meat? I was told the corn added all of the extra fat.

Thanks in advance

Shere


----------



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

Firefly, I don't know which side the Tam was on or for sure if it was a Tam (but with the long legs, deep side and 'thinner' hams, I'm guessing)... I saw the mother and father of my pigs, BOTH were AHH. So I'm guessing the sow decided she liked a boar over the fence and was bred to a Tam somehow. She's HUGE (not really what I wanted) at about 200# or so... I know she's got some AHH in her or she would be larger. My pure AHH top out about 130# or so. I really really really like the smaller pig for all it's attributes. No, you won't get 25# hams, but unless you have the family for it (or use it for barter), you may not want that much pigger. Also, they are less HUNGRY and feed out slower and with less food... What's not to like? 

No firearms, eh?! Yeah, squeeze chute (get ready for squealing) and a thump to the forehead with a stick to the heart. Not my preferred method. I 'over-kill' with a .30 caliber. I don't have to worry about super-hard head, any chance of them coming at me goofy-brained or anything. Shatters the spine as well.


Just had a thought - could you pay someone a couple of bucks that already has their license to come and pop them?


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

=== I am interested in learning more about this. How much meat do you get off of a potbelly?
We raised full sized hogs last year and frankly we were appalled by how much fat there was in the meat YUCK 
Is there a trick to feeding them for leaner meat? I was told the corn added all of the extra fat. ===


From a 120 pound PBP, you'll get about 50 - 60 pounds of meat.

Allowed to roam and fed like a pig should be, the PBP is quite lean. Fat has to be added to hamburgers.

We all feed/tend differently. I don't feed corn or soy to any of my livestock.


----------



## sherekin1261 (Mar 17, 2004)

Thanks for the info...thats about how much I was thinking and it seems they would be alot easier to handle....
I think I will look into this 

Shere


----------



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

...for me and my way of thinking? Smaller area needed, smaller amount of food, easier to handle at butcher time, can have just as many babies (if you breed them), might be a fairly lucrative sideline (I wanted to sell "Griller Pigs" for the Summer grill folks), etc.

A friend from work and I just butchered two of the Xbred gilts - they're about 6 months old or so - bullet to chillin' took 4 hours for both of them, but that was because we did them one at a time. I hang mine by the back legs like a normal hog and he 'field dressed' like a deer the other. I can drag them by myself but I do usually use the tractor to drag them to where I want to hang them. We plan to grind both gilts totally as he wants sausage/ground and so do I. We'll probably end up with 40-60+ lbs of sausage AND I'll cook all the bones and season the cooked scraps for sandwiches, BBQ, etc. I don't waste anything if I can help it. 

The hides and what's left I give to my dogs as part of the BARF feed idea. I remove all the fat I can for my use. I have a Nesco/GE electric roaster I use to cook down the fat. Put about 3-4 cups of water in the bottom, put in the chunked up fat clear to the top and then a little more, turn it to LOW (200F or so), put the lid on and cook until it's done. I cook it outside on my back 'porch' because it's gonna put off a lot of aerosol grease (not lots and lots but enough to be an annoyance in the house) and WATER vapor (also not cool in the house). Works well, you end up with good lard and fat bits for yourself, baking, dogs, birds. Enjoy!

Oh, and I feed 1/2 cracked corn 1/2 pig feed and then all the hay and water they want along with leftover pumpkins, apples, etc. The only fat animal is my barrow. He's fat but that's what barrows do. His full brothers that WEREN'T castrated had no fat on them.


----------



## Steve L. (Feb 23, 2004)

sherekin1261 said:


> I am interested in learning more about this. How much meat do you get off of a potbelly?
> We raised full sized hogs last year and frankly we were appalled by how much fat there was in the meat YUCK
> 
> Thanks in advance
> ...


 The three I did last spring were 100 to 115#. I didn't keep track of the meat yield, but it was in the 50 to 60% range (I salted/smoked ~ 75#). They certainly weren't as fat as most of the commercial pork I've seen.



> Is there a trick to feeding them for leaner meat? I was told the corn added all of the extra fat.


 Give them enough protein, and don't over feed.


----------



## sherekin1261 (Mar 17, 2004)

Thanks for the info. It does sound like these guys would be more for us. ALOT easier to handle than the big guys.

How long is their gestation and how often do they breed?

Thanks

Shere


----------



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

Their gestation is EXACTLY that of full-sized piggers: 3 months, 3 weeks, 3 days.


They breed often and a lot. )

My AHH boars are happy to pig on pig on pig on pig...

Like a conga line. Srsly. They are mature very quickly and so do the gilts, so you need to separate the babies fairly soon after weaning. Pregnant young gilts could have problems and the boars will mate with momma if she comes into estrus (although suckling babies tends to inhibit estrus)...

Have fun! Eat what gets assertive/aggressive, breed for what you like (AHH has different body types and sizes), play with AHH genetics. Long loin, nicer hams, etc. just like you do for full-sized piggers...


----------



## Steve L. (Feb 23, 2004)

sherekin1261 said:


> Thanks for the info. It does sound like these guys would be more for us. A LOT easier to handle than the big guys.


 Yep. When I butchered last spring, my gate was frozen shut. I shot a pig, grabbed it by the front and back feet, and just lifted it over the fence.


----------



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

...just remember, if you decide you don't LIKE AHH, you can always (as Walter says) raise commercial-sized pigs to just the size you want and butcher.

However, I really really like having smaller pigs and enjoy having 'dinner on the hoof' waiting form me when I'm ready to butcher (and having small, mostly friendly rototillers)...

I'm having a great time goofing around with genetics, raising little pigger babies and having great pork for the freezer.


----------



## sherekin1261 (Mar 17, 2004)

I really do like the idea of the smaller pigs! So does my hubby. One question tho? I keep seeing AAH? Please decipher? 

I have found an uncut male and 2 girls. He is a year and they are nine mos. All have been raised outdoors and all are a bit bigger than the average pet Pot Belly...( most don't stay as small as most breeders claim anyway 

One question... will the boars get rank if we don't cut them as babies? Its my understanding that the boar will stay leaner as he is so....active  where as a barrow will lay around and get fat. But I don't want stinky meat. Suggestions?

Thanks!!

Shere


----------



## HeritagePigs (Aug 11, 2009)

I've heard some folks call them Asian Heritage Hogs which I guess is appropriate. Also keeps the "PBPs are pets" fanatics off the trail...


----------



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

Exactly, Heritage. Any time you say PotBelly pigs it seems like people hear you say 'dog or cat.' If you say Asian Heirloom (or Heritage) hogs? Everyone claps their hands and says COOL! Same pigs, same meat, different reaction...

Yes, boars can have some 'boar taint' to them, but imho it's almost the same as the smell I can detect from commercial pork. If it IS stronger, I grind and season fairly heavily and/or grill/smoke... 

They are harder to castrate as their testicles aren't OUTSIDE the body as much as commercial hogs. You MUST castrate them early or just not do it. I got one done and then decided to give it up and just live with the slightly stronger boarish smell. 

It depends on the hog how strong the smell, as Walter will point out. Tinker with genetics until you get something you are happy with...


----------



## sherekin1261 (Mar 17, 2004)

Gailann Schrader said:


> Exactly, Heritage. Any time you say PotBelly pigs it seems like people hear you say 'dog or cat.' If you say Asian Heirloom (or Heritage) hogs? Everyone claps their hands and says COOL! Same pigs, same meat, different reaction...
> 
> AH! ok that makes sense! I raise heritage chicken and turkey and am aware of the mindset.. I had just never heard the term Asian Heritage hogs etc
> 
> ...


----------



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

I coined the AHH term to stop the madness... 

Millions of Laotians, Vietnamese, Cambodians and the Eastern Asian countries can't be wrong.

If you want to see something fascinating, do some research online on the pigs that are in the Asian areas. USA Americans took those, bred them down in size (for once - we usually breed things bigger) and called them pets. 

For me and some of the rest out there? These smaller-sized pigs are JUST perfect for what we want.

I enjoy them immensely!


----------



## sherekin1261 (Mar 17, 2004)

Well wish us luck... I found a year old boar and a 9 mos old gilt. THey are small...but not tiny and they are used to being outdoors so its a good start 

If anyone wants to share piglets when the time comes... we hope to have some this spring 

Shere


----------



## Steve L. (Feb 23, 2004)

sherekin1261 said:


> Well wish us luck... I found a year old boar and a 9 mos old gilt. THey are small...but not tiny and they are used to being outdoors so its a good start
> 
> If anyone wants to share piglets when the time comes... we hope to have some this spring
> 
> Shere


 Where are you located? Maybe we could do a boar swap sometime. Mine is ~ 100 lbs, 2 1/2 years old.


----------



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

...your 9 month gilt will grow after having babies most likely. Until she gets to be about 125# or so...

We can't butcher my last two pigs right now as both mine and my friend's freezers are FULL of pork! Woo Hoo!

He's got a commercial-style grinder and so now we're gonna tinker around more with sausage.

We deboned the front shoulders, ground the sides and other 'scraps' to make about 35# of sausage off two small pigs. 35 packages is a LOT for our two 'families.' Plus the shanks & the deshanked fresh hams. I roasted the bones and now have about 6 cups of roast pork & broth to freeze into two-three packages for use too. I've got 'bacon' started and the dogs have BARF. What's not to like? When we get ready to butcher the other two we'll experiment with more sausage. I made sweet Italian sausage with a few jalapenos and poblanos and breakfast sage sausage with red pepper, thyme, sage, dried onions... 

Sausage seasoning, imho, is in the eye of the beholder. Whatever you want? It is.


----------



## sherekin1261 (Mar 17, 2004)

Steve L. said:


> Where are you located? Maybe we could do a boar swap sometime. Mine is ~ 100 lbs, 2 1/2 years old.


We are in upstate NY. It will be interesting to breed these little ones for better meat type. I think they will be just what we want tho.. not so big we cant do it all ourselves.

I like that!

Shere


----------



## sherekin1261 (Mar 17, 2004)

I look forward to sausage too  tho... I may miss the bacon 

I was told the boar and girls were living together so how likely is it that my 9 mos old girl is bred? And do I need to worry if so?

Thanks

Shere


----------



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

Why would you miss bacon? Either buy what you expressly like or MAKE YOUR OWN. It's not exactly the same, but it can be wonderfully different and still be bacon and still be delicious. You made love Twinkies but be able to make something just as nice (and probably better for you).

I of course can't find the recipe right now but do an internet search: make bacon. 

The recipe I used had kosher salt, sugar, seasonings. Rub on the fresh side, chill and turn for 3-4 days. Then either roast VERY slowly (180F or so) with brushed on smoke seasoning or smoke in a smoker very slowly until it gets to 180 or so. Applewood, hickory, but never never pines. bleh. 

Then cool and use as bacon - you'll have to slice it of course. EVERY pig has side and jowls for jowl bacon. Whether it's a big side or not is the issue. But do you really want 20# of bacon? You can either grind the side for sausage or 'cure' it for bacon... Fresh side, sliced and fried is pretty good too... The recipe I used was a bit too salty even when I followed it exactly... But still good! Have fun!


----------

